# Pouch Design



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is my pouch design. I used pigskin from Tandy leather and Weldwood contact cement. I cut 1 inch strips 3 3/4 long and folded the ends back 1/2 inch and marked them. I glued 1 inch on each end with the contact cement and let it dry for 30 minutes. I fold the ends to my 1 inch mark and flatten. I used the handle of a screw driver to make sure I had good contact and a lot of pressure. I layout my pattern and cut with a pair of shears. I have a 3/16 oval punch that I use for the band holes and the band lock hole on the end.
The pouch that is on my slingshot has over 2000 1/2 inch steel balls shot from it and it still looks good. I am going to try and keep some kind of count to see how long it last's. The pouch weighs .75 gram or 11.5 grain. When you first start shooting a single layer of pigskin it feels paper thin. It will be interesting to see how long they last.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like they ought to do the job.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I've just managed to acquire a very large quantity of pigskin leather - its only 0.7mm thick and as wingshooter said it feels paper thin! Incredibly strong though and should help with release technique as it is so thin! Good pouch design.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this. Since leather makers learned how to split skins, the leather in clothing is so thin that it tears really easily. I will have to give this a try with some of that thin clothing leather to see if it holds up.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting Roger. I like the idea.

I have been trying to figure out what glue would be best to use for a full length pouch lamination. It has to be something strong but flexible. Any ideas? Rubber cement? Contact cement? Gorilla glue?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This weldwood contact cement seems to be working pretty good. I also think Barges leather glue would work. It has been around for a long time.The glue I got from Tandys let the edges lift up. Maybe I didn't let it cure enough. I am begining to think you don't need a full length lamination. This single layer pouch is holding up very good it does have a lamination at the band hole for strength. And it is very light. It will be interesting to see how long this stuff holds up.
Roger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it. As Charles mentioned , it would enable me to use some of my thinner cuts.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Barge cement bar none is the fichizzle. It costs a little more, but less glue is required than others so it evens out, really. Excellent adhesion and pliability is retained. You simply will not find a better product for this purpose.


----------



## manitoba (Feb 13, 2012)

I second on the barge glue on leather.Been using it for years and nothing better that ive found..


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice roger, check your pm?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

newconvert said:


> nice roger, check your pm?


I haven't had a chance to do anything yet I have been doing some work for the flint knappers. I will contact you soon,


----------

